# Lost my manual,,,need help w/Maverick thermometer



## chieftopcop (Sep 25, 2012)

Got this really neat Maverick unit Mdl ET-85. Looks good laying on the counter, bet it would look a lot better if I could figure out how to use it.

Some where along the line the manual was misplaced.  Anyone have any ideas where to find one online or explain the operation

Thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a link I found by typing it into Google for you

http://www.maverickhousewares.com/manuals/ET-85 instruction manual Revised.pdf

With each new device I purchase, I go to the manufacturers website and download the manual. I have a folder with all of the manuals saved and renamed so I know what they are. Because I do this, I no longer have a filing cabinet full of manuals or receipts. I just scan the receipt in as well


----------



## chieftopcop (Sep 25, 2012)

Yo Scarbelly,,,,

Thanks for the directions, now I can use another one of my toys.  Have chicken legs / ribs / and country style ribs all set to start smoking in the  AM.

Gonna take you method and start obtaining manuals and store them in ONE place. 

Nice to be retired and have some time to do fun things. 

Thanks for the assist!


----------

